# Sonics vs New Orleans Gamethread...



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Post your thoughts on the game here...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Sonics have major issues on defense.Monday night they gave up 119 in Charlotte.So long as CP's injured butt doesn't effect him I think they should really take it to the Sonics.107-93 Hornets.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Ok, no game is easy, we just gotta take good care than Allen doesn't burn us with 3 pointers.
I hope Paul is 100%, I don't think so, but I hope so.
And yeah, I hope every game we win is a blowout so J.R. can get some minutes.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok, what's going on with Speedy's eye? I saw him leave the game. Hopefully he'll come back.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets are lookin good so far! :banana: 38-22.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Get up Chris!!!!!!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

We NEED Paul and Claxton!!!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok, they said both Speedy and Paul MAY return but if they don't, the Hornets are probably through for the night.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

What happened to Chris and Speedy?I've been watching Wake Forest...God know they suck without him.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> What happened to Chris and Speedy?I've been watching Wake Forest...God know they suck without him.


Paul has bruised ribs. Speedy has a concussion. I don't know exactly what happened. I saw the trainer putting drops in his eyes because I think they said someone elbowed him. But then I saw him going through the tunnel and he hasn't returned. Paul is back but he looks like he's hurting. Hornets were up 16 and then all of a sudden everything started going downhill.
Now they're saying Paul has left and won't return.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Shoot.I've had bruised ribs a few times...it's really painful to do anything...
Even sleeping or just breathing can hurt.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Shoot.I've had bruised ribs a few times...it's really painful to do anything...
> Even sleeping or just breathing can hurt.



I can't believe this is happening. And right before the All-Star game. He'll probably miss games right?

Nachbar is out trying to contribute a little something.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Paul and Speedy injured, not looking good, at all.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

They have GOT TO keep that ball out of Rashard's hands!!!!!!!!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Game's so close.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Butler hits the 3!!!!!!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Rasual!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Woo!!!!!! I'm so glad we pulled this one off! Here's hoping that Paul and Speedy get well soon! :cheers:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

We got this WIN, thank "The butcher" Rasual Butler.
Well thank nickname sucks, we need to make one for him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Memphis is down 18 at the half in PHX.If they lose that game the Hornets are only 1 game behind them for the sixth playoff seed....That's really unbelievable.


Hard to believe the Hornets could win this game w/o Claxton or Paul,but Seattle has really stunk lately.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Memphis is down 18 at the half in PHX.If they lose that game the Hornets are only 1 game behind them for the sixth playoff seed....That's really unbelievable.
> 
> 
> Hard to believe the Hornets could win this game w/o Claxton or Paul,but Seattle has really stunk lately.


I'm so glad they won this game. I hope Paul and Claxton will be ok though. I'm glad they won because the Lakers are beating Houston right now. We would have gone to the 8th spot tonight if we had lost and the Lakers win.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

And what about Denver? Do you think they will come back to beat the Bulls tonight?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Denver matters more to Utah and Minnesota.Someone has to win the Northwest and the Hornets just need to stay ahead of the other two.If you can catch Memphis and take the sixth seed then you can try to figure out which one of those teams you want to play...I don't think it's Denver right now,but that's a long ways off.It's better if they all lose though,like Minnesota and GSW already have.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I didn't realize it until I looked,but even before the end of the Denver game the Hornets are ahead by the percentage of .521 to .520.If Chicago wins the Hornets will have a better record by half a game,but I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter because the higher seed gets the home court.Or am I wrong?Chicago looks like they might cough this one up right now 88-82 Chicago Gordon shooting three Fts.

Memphis has dropped four straight now...but that is fine with me.They may well keep sliding unless they resolve their problems at Point Guard.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

i wasn't able to make it to this game, as i was at the osu/ou basketball game instead.. but i watched the highlights.. winning after losing our best player and arguably our best reserve shows some nice teamwork obviously.. shows we can win without not only paul but claxton.. we basically didn't have a PG lol when you've got mason and snyder runnin' the show, you probably should be a little worried (although snyder did a nice job getting 12 assists... 12!!) .. good effort from the hornets TEAM tonight and i wish a "speedy" recovery for claxton and paul.. we definitely need them and a W like tonight will not come easy in the games to come without these guys..


----------

